Ask HN: How would you make $1000 from $20 in 90 days? - Nichooo
======
chowraid
This is just an idea. It being feasible depends if it goes viral. Use the $20
to run a VM for the 90 days. Host a minimal viable product with different
micro services that people will want to use, and charge like 1-5 dollars
depending on the microservice. One microservice could be: A person uploads a
recording of someone talking, then it gets transcribed and emailed to them as
a word document. All must be automated.

Hope this give you an idea. cheers.

------
olegkikin
90 days is 720 work hours.

Your goal is to make (1000-20)/720 = $1.36 per hour.

You can literally do any job and you will make much more.

------
sharemywin
With only $20 it's more about what service skill you have to offer. And that's
not enough to even advertise. So, you would need to go door-to-door offer your
services. post of craigslist or facebook etc.

------
Thomas_9
You can try selling hot-dog?

~~~
tjr
Or bottled water. Find a busy place that works for you. E.g., the people who
sell bottled water to the tour bus riders in Manhattan for $2/bottle, when a
whole case of 24 bottles is something like $5.

